# Please post your keynote newsfeeds HERE



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Maybe the powers that be can make this a sticky for a day? Such links to the keynote blow-by-blow typically gets scattered across several threads.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Here are some:

http://www.applenews.info/

http://www.ipodgarage.com/expo.html

http://www.macdailynews.com/macworld_sf_2006_keynote.html

http://www.macosxrumors.com/articles/2006/01/10/macworld-expo-2006-keynote-live-coverage/

http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2006/1/9/2426


Linked to a hilarious Joy Of Tech:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

chocolate covered expresso beans again?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HEY! IT'S CHRISTMAS, DUDE!!

AND, I JUST recieved that Ministack in the mail!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Although this guy won't be at the keynote, Mike Evangelist was a senior Apple exec for a while. He'll be writing any impressions he has about the keynote in his blog as they happen. Might be interesting to keep an eye on this blog, as he'll probably provide some behind-the-scenes insight as to what might be happening.

http://writersblocklive.com/part-109


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And keep your eyes peeled at http://www.macsurfer.com LOADS of news headlines there.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/10/steve-jobs-keynote-live-from-macworld-2006/


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

More:

http://schwarztech.us/special.shtml

http://powerbookcentral.com/columns/hildreth_kravitz/mwsf06.shtml

http://www.theappleblog.com/2006/01/10/live-macworld-san-francisco-2006-keynote-coverage-right-here/

http://www.macrumors.com/


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And what the heck you can monitor Apple's vitals as the keynote progresses 

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AAPL&t=1d&c=


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The MacRumors IRC channel is a great source.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

http://macworld.uneasysilence.com/macworld/

http://www.spymac.com/news/article.php?contentid=3928

http://www.applematters.com/index.php/section/comments/live_from_the_keynote/


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Apple store is now down. Fingers crossed boys and girls!!!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I'm getting a headache from all the links  
How about I just watch what people post here?

D


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

i'm amped for this!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This one has automatic page refresh:

http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

3 minutes......... !!!!!


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Goodbye PPC era as we know it.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

i'm anxious


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'm excited......


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

OMG, People are taking their seats (according to Macrumors). All kidding aside, keep your Credit Cards handy.


----------



## harrydude (May 17, 2005)

*Vingle!!*

I hope Vingle premeires at MacWorld... i dunno what Vingle is yet, but it sounds cool. I bet its like skype or gizmo project. I dunno... what i have a hunch it'll appear at macworld.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

It says turn cell phones off....does that mean no more live coverage....on macrumors?


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Steve's Benz got a flat on the drive in... thats why its taking so long.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Nevermind. program about to begin


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

would anyone want to take bets, on how many windows I am presently refreshing from different sites, to get the scoops ???


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This one's got photos:

http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/10/steve-jobs-keynote-live-from-macworld-2006/


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This one seems to be the most up-to-date:

http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/

And it auto refreshes every MINUTE


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Bowl Games?*

Bowl games? i have a fetish for salad forks & pepper shakers but, ??what is that feed talking about??? Bowl games on iTunes store?


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Get to the good stuff Steve.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Steve should have dressed as a "Cone Head" with a turtle kneck of course! L0L


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

14,000,000 iPods last quarter


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

fm transmitter for ipod!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

850 million iTMS songs sold... wow.
8 million videos sold.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice touch remote control FM.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Here comes the moment of truth.....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow Mac already!!! Only 20 minutes on retail and iPods.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

that's smart to make the FM thing external or whatever. i don't think it'll fly off the shelves myself... and what did steve say about FM, something about how if they include it in the ipod itself, they'll never be able to get rid of it in the future. make it external and there's no problem. they can also test the water of demand...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok. 8m vid downloads since intro. New ipod remote w/ fm transmtr. Joint deal w/ chrysler. Major intergration. New ipod commercial w/ winton marsalis.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macs already, eh? Something as afoot.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Aperture getting luke-warm response.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

BF FM has been a "high demand" aspect for a while.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> BF FM has been a "high demand" aspect for a while.


I'm sure it has. I wouldn't want it myself though.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Mac OS X 10.4.4 today, and it's not even Friday yet, WOW


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like Kevin Rose might have nailed this keynote.... SNL, an FM tuner, and a remote shown so far..

I guess we'll have to see if a 15" Intel Macbook released in Feb, new iLife with publishing of some kind in iPhoto, and new widgets in 10.4.4 available?

Edit: Well, it looks like he also nailed 10.4.4 with widgets... bring on iLife and the Macbook!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

10.4.4 out today (just checked software update. nothing yet)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)




----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

New faster iPhoto! (iLife 06)
Blogs added
Photocasting "podcasting" feature (to easily share your photos online, kind of like FlickR).


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


>


wow how horrible is that? no thanks!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

BobbyFett said:


> wow how horrible is that? no thanks!


Must be a clip-on.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> wow how horrible is that? no thanks!


Too each their own. 
I'm buying one. I miss my remote since I got the 5G iPod.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Must be a clip-on.


Yep. just what i need, more weight pulling my earphones out of my lugs.


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

Photocasting? Sounds like a 50's sci-fi movie weapon.

"Fire the photocasters!"


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

ColBalt said:


> Too each their own.
> I'm buying one. I miss my remote since I got the 5G iPod.


Agreed, along with all the other top-mounting accessories...  This one looks nice.

Was there a mention of being able to record radio?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

ColBalt said:


> Too each their own.
> I'm buying one. I miss my remote since I got the 5G iPod.


I got one with my 2G. Never used it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Apple stock up $3.50!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I am not overly impressed so far....


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

comprehab said:


> I am not overly impressed so far....


These are just the formalities... the good stuff has yet to come.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

They save the best for last...


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> They save the best for last...


I hope so


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

UCGrafix said:


> I hope so


Me too....


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Photocasting: an RSS feed of your photos. Slightly easier because you don't need to send them to another service (iPhoto does it for you) but you do need to be a .Mac member to post your photos like this--though not to subcribe to someone's photos.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Now onto iMovie HD...
Real time effects, improved audio tools and themes.
Easily export out to iPod to create video podcasts
You can also have more than one project open at once.


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

*Apple Stock Price*

At 12:28pm, up $3.57. If you look at the chart of the day, the stock raise when Steve disclose Holiday sales numbers, at 12:10.

What a day.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iMovie
I hope they added .wmv capabilities for viewing


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

Didn't Dr. Durand Durand have a Photocaster in _Barbarella_?

A.J.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Now iDVD...
Widescreen savvy.
More themes.
3rd party DVD burners are now supported.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

ajaxline said:


> Didn't Dr. Durand Durand have a Photocaster in _Barbarella_?
> 
> A.J.


Maybe when you receive a Photocast and launch iPhoto, it'll play Girls On Film...


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I sure hope that Steve will anounce that iChat is now available to Windows, and get the market on that one by linking everyone in the world


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> 3rd party DVD burners supported.


 :clap:

for iLife apps iDVD


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> Maybe when you receive a Photocast and launch iPhoto, it'll play Girls On Film...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

A.J.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

New Garageband stuff...cool


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Garageband now has podcast studio.
200 more effects.
Ties in with iChat to do interviews.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hate to be critical, UCGrafix, but there's no way Apple'd pay a licence to MS for WMV. And also iChat already connects to Windows users, because iChat uses the AOL network.  

Now, iChat SHOULD connect to MS Messenger network.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmmm. Maybe the end of the Combo Drive.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Great Garagaband/podcasting stuff


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Applelover said:


> fm transmitter for ipod!



Finally


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

so if i create a podcast, do i still have to find somewhere to put it? or are they gearing up for podcast integration with .mac as well?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Who's on AOL?

Meanwhile... you just know there's a knockout coming.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

He may have meant being able to use audio and video thorugh ichat to windows users...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMFAO!! Jobs demos GB by saying:

"Recording demoed: "Hi, I'm Steve, welcome to my podcast of Super Secret Apple Rumors"


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Hate to be critical, UCGrafix, but there's no way Apple'd pay a licence to MS for WMV.


OK, it was not a bright one.

But iChat on MSN, that would be great


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Absolutely about the MSN


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

UCGrafix said:


> OK, it was not a bright one.
> 
> But iChat on MSN, that would be great


i thought that was meant to be coming... aren't the big three IM co's meant to be talking to one another now?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

rumor of "8 pound iPod with 10" screen" wtf, an ultra portable book maybe...or a sick joke.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

8 lb is pretty hefty isn't it? or am i missing something?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

BobbyFett said:



> Maybe when you receive a Photocast and launch iPhoto, it'll play Girls On Film...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

it's a joke.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

iWeb. Blogging app.
It shares your media (photos/music/movies) and blogs.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

woohoo looks like i was on the money with my iWeb prediction!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I think it was just a sick joke in steeve's podcast...


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iChat.
Why not the straight program of " iChat " for Windows, that would make apple the communication software ???
Still dreaming I guess.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

iWeb is true
 
Great more [email protected] web pages to plug the net soon to follow.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

iWeb even creates an RSS feed.
It works through .Mac though.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Well, I just looked in on the reports of the first hour. Yawwwwwwn!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Well, I just looked in on the reports of the first hour. Yawwwwwwn!


Yeah, that sums it up


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

"Slideshow viewer uses AJAX technology."

Like, the cleanser?

Gets your photos whiter than white?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

iWeb slideshow feature uses AJAX (so you don't need to reload the page to view new photos).


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I forget what AJAX technology is... isn't it where you can have dynamically populated layers, so that you can load content into a single page on the fly, on demand, without reloading the whole document?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Well, I just looked in on the reports of the first hour. Yawwwwwwn!


Go back to sleep. We'll tell you about it later.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Is this Keynote only 1 hr? Cuz if it is...its safe to saw new intel ibooks/mini's


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

preciselt, macrumours is using that right now to broadcast the keynote.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's why the bandwidth increase.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve has the ball rolling, hope he's not going to drop it.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Applelover said:


> Is this Keynote only 1 hr? Cuz if it is...its safe to saw new intel ibooks/mini's


Stevenotes are usually two hours


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

> Go back to sleep. We'll tell you about it later.


Much obliged.


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> I forget what AJAX technology is... isn't it where you can have dynamically populated layers, so that you can load content into a single page on the fly, on demand, without reloading the whole document?


From Wikipedia:

"Asynchronous JavaScript And XML, or Ajax (pronounced "ā-Jacks"), is a web development technique for creating interactive web applications using a combination of:

* XHTML (or HTML) and CSS for marking up and styling information. (XML is commonly used, although any format will work, including preformatted HTML, plain text, JSON and even EBML). 

* The Document Object Model manipulated through JavaScript to dynamically display and interact with the information presented. 

* The XMLHttpRequest object to exchange data asynchronously with the web server. In some Ajax frameworks and in some situations, an IFrame object is used instead of the XMLHttpRequest object to exchange data with the web server. 

Like DHTML, LAMP, or SPA, Ajax is not a technology in itself, but a term that refers to the use of a group of technologies together. In fact, derivative/composite technologies based substantially upon Ajax, such as AFLAX, are already appearing."

A.J.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)




----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ColBalt said:


>


I love that picture: jog dial !

How retro.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

does it work with older ipods I wonder? 4G maybe?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

no front row with iLife... to bad...


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Where's the 2.8 GHZ Minis ?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hardware requirements make Front Row impractical.....for now. 

No Minis but here it comes


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

BobbyFett said:


> woohoo looks like i was on the money with my iWeb prediction!


Yes, we were


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

*_*

Systems... Finally!!!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

IWork, no spreadsheet, just check it out today on the store????


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

YAY systems!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Apple stock flying at up $4.31. The chart looks like their ipod sales curve 

Intel bunny suit guy walks out on stage!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

bunny suit guy!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Carex said:


> does it work with older ipods I wonder? 4G maybe?


Steve said that it works with all present model iPods. I don't know if that means 4G and older.



MacRumors: said:


> Announcing a new accessory for the iPod. a remote control with FM Tuner.
> Works with current models. New radio screen on the iPod to tune radio through the iPod screen. $49


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well Intel Macs are now here: The new iMac!

Still has a built-in iSight, Front Row and Incredible Reception. Same size, same design. Same price. The difference? Intel processor 2-3x faster then G5.

Using the Intel Core Duo. That explains the 2-3x faster jump.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Paul Otellini appears. Intel is ready. Apple is ready too.
Intel Bunny suit guy walks out...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It's the Intel CEO inside :lmao:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Intel mac today


----------



## hmoin (Aug 5, 2005)

*FYI, another newsfeed.*

another newsfeed.  

http://macworld.uneasysilence.com/macworld/


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Quite the keynote so far, how come i can't get the new 10.4.4 update? via software updater... Steve said NOW so i looked but i can't find. Damn you steve !! DAMN YOU!! 

jks, but seriously this is a huge keynote, i can't beleiev how much stuff has been released, it's hard for me to wrap my head around it (as well as my wallet)!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Today !!!!!!!!! :clap: My call  The Imac

One down - one more to go


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

I can't Believe its the iMac !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

The iMac - built in isight camera.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

OMG it's an iMac. ehMax is gonna be pissed


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

New iMac! Already!?!?


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Intel Processor. 2-3x faster than the iMac G5. = the need for speed


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Two cores. each one faster than the G5


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> OMG it's an iMac. ehMax is gonna be pissed


I am pissed (kinda)...


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

DUO CORE iMacs. 2-3x faster!
OMG!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Same sizes. 17", 20". Same design. Same features (isight, front row, apple remote),


]
DualCore :clap:

That's exactly right - same machine - same software same look more speed.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

is it a new iMac, or just how well the iMac has been doing?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Bring on the HEAVY iMac G5 discounting


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

so if this isn't the one more thing, what IS?


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

Apple stock now up $5.26 at 1:00pm. Should be around $82 by the end of the day.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

2-3X faster than the iMac G5


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> is it a new iMac, or just how well the iMac has been doing?


no it's a new imac. only difference is internals.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

10.4.4 is entirely native on Intel processo WOW


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Apple apps are universal binaries. 
Same price, though.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow. I have a rev B 2.0, and I think it flies with 2GB of RAM. These things must be AWESOME!

There goes my resale value. I am hanging on to this one for a while.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Holy crap - if I had bought a PowerMac, I'd be pissed....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

"CROWD IS GOING NUTTY"
http://macworld.uneasysilence.com/macworld/


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

asylus said:


> Holy crap - if I had bought a PowerMac, I'd be pissed....


a work colleague of mine just bought an iMac about a month ago AHAHA!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> iLife 06 and iWork 06 are all universal binaries, and was demoing them on an Intel machine.


How am I doin' Maca??


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't put much weight in to the 2-3 times faster lingo... I'm sure it depends on the particular application.

Curiously, no demo of iWork '06 or Aperature... hints of problems?

I'm sure in the end, the new iMac will be just as fast as those bought three months ago.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

asylus said:


> Holy crap - if I had bought a PowerMac, I'd be pissed....


I'm actually in the market for a new Mac! LOL

Maybe I'll wait.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

ajaxline said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "Asynchronous JavaScript And XML, or Ajax (pronounced "?-Jacks")


I always get it mixed up with JAVEX (JavaScript Encoded with XML) and MR. CLEAN (Microsoft Regrettable CLasses of Enterprise Administration Norms)


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

intel on Mac's future = it'a a bird, it's a plane, no it's a flying Mac


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I bought mine less than a month ago 
I hate apple.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow. Quark TODAY??! That's insane!


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

This better not be it or I am going to be pretty disapointed.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Pro apps will be Intel ready in March. You will be able to trade-in your discs for the universal ones for $49


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> How am I doin' Maca??


Doin' great Dave!

I figured on native iLife -- but not the iMac being Intel.

Nice to hear their pro apps will be native in MARCH (no mention of Logic)


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> a work colleague of mine just bought an iMac about a month ago AHAHA!


Same here. A guy in the office next to me bought one. I have always told him Mac's were good. He just went a bought it without talking to me first. I probably would have told him to wait 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Are we still waiting for

"One more thing..."??


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

the big names on jumping on binaries


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Office runs on Rosetta just fine (apparently.)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

BobbyFett said:


> Wow. Quark TODAY??! That's insane!












Apple stock over FIVE BUCKS now


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Vandave said:


> Same here. A guy in the office next to me bought one. I have always told him Mac's were good. He just went a bought it without talking to me first. I probably would have told him to wait 3 or 4 weeks.


Well my work colleague was upgrading from a 7xxx so y'know, he's not gonna care I suppose!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Office runs on Rosetta just fine (apparently.)


Yeah, apparently. I will remain a skeptick until some actual user reports are out.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

jicon said:


> Are we still waiting for
> 
> "One more thing..."??


Gotta be. Hopefully, its gonna be Powerbooks


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

comprehab said:


> Yeah, apparently. I will remain a skeptick until some actual user reports are out.


Hey, you're awake! Just in time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ahh looks like no Powerbooks 
Office does not have a lot of power requirements.

Quark I would NEVER have believed.

Photoshop on Rosetta is a bummer.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

.Mac has been updated already.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

We haven't gotten to "one more thing" yet.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Still 1/2 hour to go Macaholic


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> We haven't gotten to "one more thing" yet.


Ditto


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

"MS: Committing to shipping a version of Office for Mac for minimum of 5 years. Office for Mac is incredibly successful product. We're here to stay and in it for the long term."

Anyone wonder why iWork was barely mentioned?


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

17" iMac, 20" iMac; 2-3x faster. Shipping Today.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

One more thing...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

nxnw said:


> "MS: Committing to shipping a version of Office for Mac for minimum of 5 years. Office for Mac is incredibly successful product. We're here to stay and in it for the long term."
> 
> Anyone wonder why iWork was barely mentioned?


is iwork a genuine office replacement/ competitor? i'd be embarrassed to use it in the work place


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Is Rosetta really that good and efficient????


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

"Intel Chip will be Set Free" (Mac Ad)


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't want to run PS with an emulator...


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

One more Thing!
WooHoo

Its a PowerBook!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

comprehab said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't want to run PS with an emulator...


Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

"One More Thing..."
here it comes


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

portables portables portables portables portables!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

pbook... how disappointing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacDoc... new laptops?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

PowerBook


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

one more thing.....



oh crap.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Powerbook!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Powerbook !!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOO


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes! About friggin time!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

AC_99 said:


> Powerbook !!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOO


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

MacBook Pro
No more Powerbook. Intel duo Core.
:O


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

MacBook Pro, wtf


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Um, is it a powerbook?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

3 for 3 - MacBook Pro too :clap:...and DualCore - yikes.

The channel was right. Time to buy a lottery ticket


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

comprehab said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't want to run PS with an emulator...



precisely why I'm not that pissed about my 3 week old iMac.

vince


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

BINGO
No more Powerbook. Intel duo Core.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

MacBook Pro


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

comprehab said:


> MacBook Pro, wtf


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Macbook Pro
Terrible name.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> 3 for 3 - MacBook Pro too :clap:


Isn't the Powerbook PRO? Ibook is consumer, no?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Stupid name, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Obviously it wouldn't be a POWERbook if there's no PowerPC chip in it, now, would there?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macbook pro?????



bleeh...


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

4-5x faster!
OMG!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

PeterBarron said:


> Macbook Pro
> Terrible name.


Who cares, it's 4-5x faster.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Obviously it wouldn't be a POWERbook if there's no PowerPC chip in it, now, would there?



exactly!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Prices??


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

4-5x faster tha existing PBs.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

UCGrafix said:


> Who cares, it's 4-5x faster.


Agreed


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Obviously it wouldn't be a POWERbook if there's no PowerPC chip in it, now, would there?


Ah ha. Still like the name Powerbook way better. The new name is a dud.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

At least they are fast again!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

iSight, cool


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

I hate you Steve !!!!! my brand new 1.67 is now obsolete.....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

name sucks. specs ROCK!

I want one... _but it's a Rev. A!!_ :yikes:


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Needed to drop the "Power" part. You can bet the desktops won't be called Powermacs either.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Anyone wanna' buy my iBook....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yea rev A. Stay far faaaaaaaar away....


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I need to book an apointemnt with the bank


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

bright screens. finally.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Needed to drop the "Power" part. You can bet the desktops won't be called Powermacs either.


Good point.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

What color is it?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, let's hear it for Rev B!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

it's nice to see apple notebooks claiming to be the fastest again... it's been a while!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

jeez the apple site still has the 'new powerbooks' on their site. Fastest revision probably ever.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Apple Store still down. I wonder if the MacBook looks any different.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

New feature: New Power Adapter is magnetically held in. If yanked, comes right out.

HOOORAY! (my ibook adaptor is hanging by a thread)


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

New feature: New Power Adapter is magnetically held in. If yanked, comes right out.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

specs?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Shipping in February.
10:37 am	5.6lbs. iSight, Front Row; $1999 1.67 Core Duo; 667 DDR bus, x1600; $2499 1.83GHz.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> specs?


5.6lbs. iSight, Front Row; $1999 1.67 Core Duo; 667 DDR bus, x1600; $2499 1.83GHz.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

dual 1.67 is 4 to 5 times faster than my single 1.67?????


hmmmmmm....


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

$2000 and $2500 american. Which will translate to what?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I think i will buy a current 15" PB once they drop in price...I don't need the iSight, or the magnetic power adapter, or front row...a faster proc would be nice BUT..


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Carex said:


> $2000 and $2500 american. Which will translate to what?


too much. so much for price drops going to intel.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

So more than existing PBooks?? Cant remeber and the store is down.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Nor can I spell when I'm excited apparently.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah lots more


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

BobbyFett said:


> too much. so much for price drops going to intel.


They've got to recoup their R&D costs somehow... this didn't come for free.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - there will be some hiccups not doubt and it's best tested on this series as it crosses from consumer into light pro.

No mention of FinalCut native.

Wonder what the log will - be Think Twice?? 

G5 chips are not expensive and these are DualCore as well. It's the rest that costs.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

" It's been trapped inside PCs. Dutifully performing dull little tasks..."

hahaha


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Quote from beginning of Apple's intel ad:

" It's been trapped inside PCs. Dutifully performing dull little tasks...

Afterwards, on the screen, shows pic of Jobs and Woz. will be 30 years in 4-1-2006.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

i want to see pictures of the new Macbook.... pictures?


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

It's over - I thought that was pretty damn good.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm still befuddled that they will charge Pro customers $49 US for trading your discs, for an Intel replacement DVD.

Do everyone a favor, and charge the price of the discs if I'm doing a trade in... the more I think of it though, there is probably a reason why APPL is an investor's darling right now.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

i predict ibooks will drop in price?????


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

UCGrafix said:


> New feature: New Power Adapter is magnetically held in. If yanked, comes right out.


 I believe you mean the new Mac Pro Adapter.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmm, no intel mini.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A pretty auspicious day in Apple's history.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

hahaha

re: nxnw


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/media/2006/01/MagSafe.jpg

noticably thinner!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> Hmm, no intel mini.


it'll come. but with none of these fancy pvr wotsits i'll wager.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

tedj said:


> i predict ibooks will drop in price?????


This could happen as per the rumor earlier this week that Apple needs to compete with Dell in the low-end notebook market.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

And teh store is still down. 

A little disappointed that the whole line was re-vamped. Who the hell is going to buy an iBook, Mac mini or PowerMac now that we know the Intels are right around the corner?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

what san "express card slot"?

just appleese for pcmcia slot?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Cliffy said:


> Hmm, no intel mini.


I was surprised that this wasn't the first Intel-based Mac myself...


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I am still happy with my little Ibook 1.2ghz. I am more interested in picking something up with a price drop than brand new for the moment. But Ilife 06 seems tempting.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

VertiGoGo said:


> And teh store is still down.
> 
> A little disappointed that the whole line was re-vamped. Who the hell is going to buy an iBook, Mac mini or PowerMac now that we know the Intels are right around the corner?


I think a lot of people would at the right price-point.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

tedj said:


> http://www.engadget.com/media/2006/01/MagSafe.jpg
> 
> noticably thinner!


doesn't look it to me... i think it's the shadow and low res of that image that makes it look thinner. jobs said it's only a hair thinner than the pbook.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Apple store is up


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Store is up!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Kyle said:


> i want to see pictures of the new Macbook.... pictures?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cliffy said:


> Hmm, no intel mini.


Yup many of us got stung on that one -- myself included.

And nowhere near the level of content delivery people were talking about, such as movies. As it stands right now, it looks like MS still has a more comprehensive strategy and many alliances. I don't see much here that threatens what went on at CES last week (at least the CONSUMER part of CES). Adoption of MS's stuff, however, remains to be seen.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

looks exactly the same as the power book


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow. 17 inch Imac for 1399 EDU.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve, you came through.

iMac's + MacBook Pro, 4-5x faster, Fastest notebook ever, 15.4inch LCD. bright as cinemas.

This is exactly what Apple needed.

Although I am not much on laptops for speed because I do not need it, I think this was a good keynote delivery by Steve Jobs.
And yes, Apple has probably pissed off amny rescent buyers, but I have learned not to make any purchased at least 4 months before the big event, in this case, it was easy to predict that the " Intel " chip was to come in newer Mac's, and take the world by storm.
my 2 cents.

PS : Any one having purchased equipement lately want a bottle of asperin ???
I have a few friends who will be going to the drug store to stock up.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

crap.... i want a new iMac NOW.... damn rev a bla bla bla

doesn't apple care make it ok? SAY IT!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Ok...why is the normal 15" the same price as the new macbook


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Kyle said:


> crap.... i want a new iMac NOW.... damn rev a bla bla bla
> 
> doesn't apple care make it ok? SAY IT!!


Absolutely!!!! Go to that apple store and buy it! It'll be the best damn laptop ever so go git it!!!!!


(and let us know how it works out eh?)


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

groovetube said:


> Absolutely!!!! Go to that apple store and buy it! It'll be the best damn laptop ever so go git it!!!!!
> 
> 
> (and let us know how it works out eh?)


OMG the new iMac is a laptop? jeeez


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO @ Groovetube


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

no!!!! you want the mac book pro. That's what I heard you say.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

ok, ok

i want them all.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

mikef said:


> I was surprised that [the mini] wasn't the first Intel-based Mac myself...


I would have been shocked if the powerbook was not in the first wave. It has been most hobbled by the PowerPC - very modest incremental performance increases over the past few years, restricted by heat and power consumption issues. 

I bet the real improvement on the iMac is more modest than claimed.


----------



## mboy (Aug 9, 2003)

wow - it's fresh 

http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

New Ipod prices


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

MacBooks lose FW800

but 256MB Video option!!!! and digital audio in/out

Z.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/imac/
check it out


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's a substantial earthquake for the channel fer sure.

Gonna be some head scratchin' on how to move earlier models.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2005)

"Optical Digital Audio
For musicians on the go, MacBook Pro offers pristine sound through optical digital audio on both input and output"

from apple site
is this also new? cool either way


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Oops Sorry. Apple Canada seems to have U.S. Pricing on their store front.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

power adaptor is now 85w !?!

Z.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

300$ for iPod video now, awesome.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Wow cool stuff, GREAT keynote, but i think i'll be the one to keep my powerbook 1 GHz close by as i am still a mac junky, SURE all the new iapps and everything will be faster, faster computer blah blah blah, but my powerbook does it right. It ha s afew quarks but i like it. I'm not upgrading, I'M KEEPING MY POWERBOOK!! oh btw macbook is a very lame name.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

it's all there
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/canadastore/


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Will apple honour the current price error on iPods...any ideas?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

i don't see any new prices...


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

For those who where wondering ;
MacBook Pro, 15 inch, 1.67 Core duo $2,299.00


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

MacBook Pro, 15 inch, 1.83 Core duo $2,899.00


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

tedj said:


> i don't see any new prices...


I took plenty of screenshots....canadastore main page has the US iPod prices but when you go to the main iPod page, there are the old canadain prices..


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

omg - MacBook Pro has SATA, PCI Express, 2MB L2 shared between the two processors ... I think I'm going to faint ...


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

comprehab said:


> 300$ for iPod video now, awesome.


Is that $CDN or $US???


Z.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

It is currently on the canadian page...i will post a screenshot (must have been an errror)


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

nxnw said:


> I would have been shocked if the powerbook was not in the first wave. It has been most hobbled by the PowerPC - very modest incremental performance increases over the past few years, restricted by heat and power consumption issues.


I would agree... I think a lot of Apple zealots would've been terribly miffed if the Powerbook wasn't included in the first round of Intel updates.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

elmer said:


> omg - MacBook Pro has SATA, PCI Express, 2MB L2 shared between the two processors ... I think I'm going to faint ...


Whats that in comparison with the PowerBook re-Intel ???


----------



## grafico (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like the Radio Remote is only compatible with the nano and iPod Video.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> That's a substantial earthquake for the channel fer sure.
> 
> Gonna be some head scratchin' on how to move earlier models.


Good Luck....


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

as opposed to what? the shuffle???


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Here is a screenshot...notice CANADA STORE (in the top bar)


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

New Imac has $100 shaved off its Edu price, but the old Imac is the same price so, so much for discounting.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Is still like that here: http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/canadastore/


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I want a MacBook... someday.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Checking out the RAM options on the iMac. Hardware specs says there's a showing for a pair of 1GB sticks. It doesn't say 2.5GB either, which could mean no more soldered on RAM. This could be interesting.

Currently 2GB sticks are still real expensive, but in the future, does anybody think that this new iMac might be able to support 4 GB of RAM. I don't know, I think Apple might be holding back to keep the iMac consumer, and not pro, sort of like the spanning hack.

vince


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Now the question is, will one be able to install and boot windows on these machines?


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

any guess when intel desktops (mac desk pro ?) will be announced??
i was thinking of a dual core g5 powermac, no way now, i gotta wait!!!

the intel chips are performers!!!!


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I am impressed with the new imac. 17" LCD but 20" LCD resolution for $400
$200 video card
$300 CPU
$100 RAM

Pure bargain at the price point of $1400 cdn. If the noise level of the new CPUs are bearable and can run Windows as well, I might be getting this one before an apple notebook.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

What about battery life on the MacBook Pro? Better performance per Watt is the buzz but I'm having a hell of a time finding their estimated hours of operation on a charge. Anyone?!


----------

